# old varnish odor



## MissyBrown (Jan 3, 2016)

It's the oil in the varnish you smell and it's soaked into the wood. You only have two options. Strip the varnish off or apply a coat (maybe 2) of shellac. Note shellac Not polyurethane. Not varnish. Shellac you are basically sealing in the smell.


----------

